# Coyote / Domestic Dog Cross Pictures



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

One of the guy's in my Crop classes is an experienced coyote hunter. He was telling me about a yote he shot the other weekend that him and his dad had called in. It looks to be a cross whether it be 1/2..1/3...1/4 of domestic dog, long snout and weighed around 45-47 pounds i believe. To compare he placed it beside another nice male he got from the same weekend, that dog weighed 33 pounds. Both shot in Central ND, Pretty Cool.. what do you guys think?

[siteimg]6337[/siteimg]


----------



## NCGMAN (Oct 28, 2006)

THE ONE ON THE RIGHT MUST BE THE CROSS; RIGHT???
HIS SNOUT IS FULLER; NOT AS THIN AS A COYOTE; THE COAT IS A DIFFERENT COLOR. HE HAS EYES LIKE A CHINAMAN!!!! NO DISRESPECT INTENDED; YOU KNOW WE GOTTA BE POLITICALLY CORRECT NOWADAYS :******:


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah it's the one on the right


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

That is quite different looking. Does he have any full body pictures?

He must have cut the collar and license off of it before taking the photo! :lol:


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

I will get some, he was telling me that there are a lot of wild dogs in the area where he hunts, he's even called in a few dogs before, he said they acted just like the coyotes.


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

Every time I show this picture to someone they say it looks like a dog. Don't know if it's a coydog or not....would have to ask his mom. :lol: But he looks more like a yote than the one above...I think.


----------



## 1lessdog (Feb 4, 2004)

I would say its a Coydog. I have shot 7 or 8 in the last 10 yrs or so. Yours is pretty Red. I shot one last yr that was alittle more Red than yours. I also shot a all White one and a all Black one. And yes they are quite big compared to a reguler Coyote. I have shot some as heavy as 54 lbs. There will be some more in that area. The whole litter will be Coydogs. So get out there and hunt them.


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

That looks a lot like a coyote from the far NE like Maine. They have that same coloration around their head and they have a slightly different shape to their head and are larger than ours. Some say that's the influence of a wolf in their line. Maybe that's what you've got there? Instead of a coy-dog, maybe it's a coy-wolf?


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

The picture on top looks like a coywolf to me. I want one.


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

thats were my dog went


----------



## TheBear (Jan 19, 2006)

It could be a cross. But I think some of you may be closer on a wolf. 10 years ago a state trapper in ND around the Ashley area(which is south central ND) was taking care of predator control from an airplane and shot a gray wolf in or near a slough. It was the second one shot in the area with in a five year span. According to the article it was a juvenile so it probably wasn't any more than 50-75 lbs. Now I have seen coydogs up to 65 lbs. but the chance of a wolf-coyote cross I don't think so, they are to wild canis species that compete against each other. On the other hand a wolf cross is very common.
The best way would be to see better pictures. If it has longer legs than normal it could have some wolf in it. Fifteen yrs ago one of my hunting partners shot a red fox with a red studded collar on it how's that for weird.
It was probably somebodies pet at one time.

My 2 cents worth


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

1Lessdog sent me these pics to post of some large Yotes he killed and suspects to be coydogs. I don't know if they are or not but are some rather nice specimens none the less. Congratulations to him on the kills.








The one in his left hand is pretty large. Did you happen to get their weights?


----------



## 1lessdog (Feb 4, 2004)

The Coyote was about 32 lbs. But the Coydog was right at 46 lbs. I shot a all white one about 4 yrs ago that was about 51lbs. He was a big dog.


----------



## stearns24 (Oct 17, 2006)

1lessdog said:


> The Coyote was about 32 lbs. But the Coydog was right at 46 lbs. I shot a all white one about 4 yrs ago that was about 51lbs. He was a big dog.


you look really familiar. is your name jason?


----------



## 1lessdog (Feb 4, 2004)

No i'm not Jason.


----------



## Duck Commander (Oct 20, 2004)

Can't figure out how to get this pic up but tell me this isn't a coyote, german shepard cross.
http://www.trapperman.com/forum/ubbthre ... #Post72327


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

Duckcommander, That one really looks loke someone's pet.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

DOGKILLR said:


> Duckcommander, That one really looks loke someone's pet.


+1....Some of the guy's on the site are refering to it as a coyote. Have they ever seen a coyote? :huh:


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

:beer: haha, you know maybe there are some that look like that? but I couldn't help laughing the whole time because it looks like he mounted someone's dog


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

Come out east.. The coyotes out here are way different than the coyotes you west guys are used to. Ours are big and all of them look like dogs.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

awesome...post some pics if you have any


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

Heres a tournament I'm entered in for this year. The payout seems outstanding, although I've never been in a tournament before. Anyways the link shows the winning yote which was 51.3 pounds. This is a Pennsylvania tournament by the way.

<http://www.mosquitocreeksportsmen.com/Coyote Hunt.htm>


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Link doesnt work.


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

you have to paste it in your browser.. but here ill make it a link
http://www.mosquitocreeksportsmen.com/coyote%20hunt.htm


----------



## SHA (Feb 11, 2007)

I have been doing a lot of research and have to agree with several of the Threaders. The eastern coyotes are much bigger than the western coyotes. The eastern also tend to vary much more in color than the typical western coyotes. They come in white, black, reds, silver, black tips, etc. It has lead to the much misused Coy-dog name. It is true that cross breeds have occured in captivity, but in the wild its very unlikely for this to occur. For a litter to survive, the mating pair needs to stay together. The female in the den with the young, while the male continues to hunt. And for a dog and coyote to stay together to raise the litter is highly unlikely. And lets not forget that coyotes hunt and kill dogs. Wolves hunt and kill coyotes. However the only sure way to determine a cross breed is to have a DNA test done by the state gaming authorities. Have any of these pictured dogs had DNA tests done to determine if they are not a 100% coyote? As towards documented and certified DNA tests, there is a harvested 82 lb eastern coyote on record that was 100% coyote. There is genetic coding that the eastern coyote might have some wolf coding. The question is if a easteren coyote and eastern canadian wolf mated, or the coyote and wolf share a common ancestor.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

SHA, I'd like to believe it's a Red Wolf cross. They were planted on the middle east coast some years back and look much more like a coyote then a Wolf. 
Gray Wolves and coyotes have lived around each other for years out west in places like Yellowstone, but yet a Gray Wolf well eat a coyote if they have the chance. Where are all the 50-60-70 lb western coyotes? In my opinion the Gray Wolf don't fit in the big picture but the Red may.

As far as a coydog goes, 85% not true most times ( no disrespect intended to anyone ). In all my years of seeing and hunting coyotes I may have seen 1 coydog and that's a maybe? You really must have a DNA to prove it.

SHA, western coyotes can and do come in different shades of natural colors. That could have something to do with where they live. We also have a bunch of sub-species of coyotes, that could also have something to do with it? 
I really enjoy subjects like this, it's a learning experience for everybody. Since non of us have proff, we must have an open mind. :wink:


----------



## SHA (Feb 11, 2007)

DannyB you are right that there is a big discussion going on the differences. And more DNA tests will help to clarify a lot of it. And I guess the east coast got infiltrated from a few locations. The red wolf down in the mid east coast( as you said) and from up north. There are DNA tests with a subspecies of Canadian wolf and the New Brunswick coyotes to see if this might be why the eastern coyote is bigger. I guess a question that would be nice to find out is to compare DNA between the eastern and western subspecies. I can understand how a desert coyote would be smaller than most with the availability of food. etc. I did hear a good description of a coyote and its opportunistic feeding habits. A shark with fur and four legs. But I think residents of southern california would really be upset to have 60 lb coyotes in their back yards.


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

Bottom line for me is this. If it looks anything close to a coyote, comes to the call, and isn't wearing a collar, it's going to get shot. Coydog, coyote or otherwise. And I don't mean shooting someones German Shepard or Golden Retriever.


----------



## Goose Bandit (Mar 17, 2004)

fingerz42 said:


> Come out east.. The coyotes out here are way different than the coyotes you west guys are used to. Ours are big and all of them look like dogs.


the COYOTE on the link you posted up looks just like a COYOTE, and Not a DOG and that COYOTE looks just like the ones we shoot over WEST here... not all of the EAST coyotes are "50 POUNDERS" the tournaments "AVERAGE is 35lbs" there is alot of coyotes in the 30lbs range, which is alot like the ones we shoot OVER WEST here!!! and there is not that many that break 40lbs and 1 that breaks 50lbs. so I don't see how "THEY ARE WAY DIFFERENT THAN THE ONES WE SHOOT OVER WEST HERE".........................................


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

Never seen a west one in person but the ones you guys have posted pics of look just like the ones I shoot here in the east.


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

If the east coyotes average 35 pounds, the western states coyotes average around 20-25.. No doubt about it the coyotes are bigger in the east... saying that I guess I dont see what point you are arguing..?


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

The point I'm arguing is this. A coyote is a coyote is a coyote no matter how big he/she is and they look basically the same... pointy snout, bushy tail and all. Sure they have different colorations but that occurs all over... not just in the big,bad East. So what if the coyotes in the East are a little bigger. Big deal. I just wish we had more to hunt.


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

..and the east coyotes are more wary.. and less vocal.. and way less abundant.. those are some clear differences in west/east coyotes.. see what im saying?


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

Yep, I know what your saying there but your first post seemed to be referencing size and physical appearance. You did not say anything in that post about their numbers or behavioral patterns. Do you see what I'm saying?


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

Yes. By the way.. my posts were initially directed at Goose Bandit. I guess I didnt look back far enough to realize I wasnt arguing with you in the first place. My bad, when I said I dont see what you are arguing I meant that for Goose.


----------



## Goose Bandit (Mar 17, 2004)

DOGKILLR said:


> The point I'm arguing is this. A coyote is a coyote is a coyote no matter how big he/she is and they look basically the same... pointy snout, bushy tail and all. Sure they have different colorations but that occurs all over... not just in the big,bad East. So what if the coyotes in the East are a little bigger. Big deal. I just wish we had more to hunt.


my point exactly, thank you DOGKILLR

fingerz all you have been blowing about is how big your coyotes are over east. Well who gives a $hit!!!!! We have all heard it from you 100 times too many that 50lb coyotes is all you shot over there. lets see some pics of all your BIG coyotes that look like DOGS.. blah blah blah blah blah


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

Take it easy goose.. You get so snippy about it.. there must be a reason.. I dont gloat about how big they are all the time.. they are just bigger coyotes.. thats all there is to it.. and if you're such a big bad coyote hunter come out here to the east.. Pennsylvania in fact.. and I bet your calling success drops 75% of what you call out west..


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Ok guys enough....

We really shouldn't need to be taking out the big stick in this forum.

Ryan


----------



## SHA (Feb 11, 2007)

Here is an acessment of Maine's coyote that is dated 1999. The MDIFW is currently updating this information. The size difference between the eastern and western coyote has been stated else where as 50 to 100% bigger. This tends to be an important body mass parameter used in the selection of an appropriate caliber. The report states that the california average is 21 to 24 lbs and the maine average is 30 to 35lbs. The maine eastern coyote record is 65 lbs. A reference animal would be fox who's range is 7 to 15 lbs. The MDIFW presenting is doing more biology/dna testing to update their report. The reason for this is to see if the if the larger size of the eastern coyote is due to hybrids with a wolf or natural selection due to a main part of their diet being white tail. There is a anti hunting movement which would like to band coyote hunting - if they are a wolf hybrid. Since the wolf is an endangered species, they are trying to carry the coyote to this protection.

http://www.maine.gov/ifw/wildlife/speciesplans/mammals/easterncoyote/speciesassessment.pdf

I personally have harvest two coyotes during deer season who have each weighed over 40 lbs. But this is a very small sample of the population. It appears by all the threads that that physical color variations occur in in the eastern and the western. I do not think the bigger eastern look more like dogs other than being bigger.

As stated in an earlier thread I am a newbie and thus attended a seminar hosted by "the eastern coyote expert" of several major sponsors. His base is in PA and his largest coyote harvested was dna as 100% coyote. I did not ask to see the dna certificate from the state biologists. I have yet to find the PA state record on line either.

I think coyotes are like most animals. the smart ones are the biggest ones and rarely seen, except with their tracks.


----------

